# Should i mow the pasture now or......



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a question for you pasture guys,

I have 40 acres of pasture that we bought last fall...the fescue is thin... but with the rain we have had... looks good... heading out......
I do not have cattle yet... I will maybe this fall or next spring....
do I cut the tops off now above the leaf ... or just let it head and dry and drop seeds..??
which would be better for intro of animals this fall or next spring...?

also... I have the opportunity to purchase 50 more acres of the same....(given that I am the likely future owner and the present owner has no desire for hay or otherwise).....
there is a neighbor that wants to cut it for hay and mine as well... should I let him cut it and we split the rolls that are made..?

thanks for responses.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

IMO if you want to improve your land either let it grow or bushhog it off not too low and let it lay.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

You can mow the fields anytime you want, and as you know the chopped organic matter adds value to the soil. If you want to add mature seed to your pastures then you need to mow long after seed maturity and let your mower broadcast the seeds around your land. If it were me I'd be mowing three times a season to improve topsoil, and strengthen the perennial root systems. Adding commercial seed may also be an option. But without a soil test you maybe just wasting $$$$.....Topside


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Several things come to mind. Much depends on when you are going to have the cattle and how many animals will you have? Have you taken a soil sample and if so have you made an effort to make any amendments if any were recommended. What method have you settled on regarding rotational grazing or conventional production for producing your animals?

Regardless of the method of production IMO you need to get the acreage to where it will produce at a high level. I definitely would not remove the forage that you have as hay at this time. You would be harming future production by giving up the organic material and its nutrients. Good hay is stated to have ~$28 worth of fertilizer per average round bale. I can better answer your questions when you give the response to my inquiries above.


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

agmantoo......

1 cow per 4 acres to start either this fall or next spring....
soil analysis done... called for 30-40 lbs/acre of potassium and phosphate...and 50lbs/acre of nitrogen seasonally....lime is ok,,,...
the grazing method will be conventional to start and transition to rotations as I learn and fence resources and water resources permit($$)...
My plan is to run cow/calf operation over the majority of the acreage ...
The current owner of the 50ac that we are discussing has asked if I would like the hay... cut and rolled...halves with the contract hay man....
I think that answers the questions you asked....
It sounds as though I would be well served to bushhog the property and not recommend the baling take place........ thanks.


----------



## ycanchu2 (Oct 21, 2011)

ATPFARM said:


> agmantoo......
> 
> 1 cow per 4 acres to start either this fall or next spring....
> soil analysis done... called for 30-40 lbs/acre of potassium and phosphate...and 50lbs/acre of nitrogen seasonally....lime is ok,,,...
> ...


 Did you know that "they" say that the soil gets about 60# of nitrogen from lightening/thunder storms each year, releasing it out of the air? I like the free stuff.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

ATPFARM said:


> agmantoo......
> 
> *1 cow per 4 acres to start either this fall or next spring*....
> I need a specific time frame as my recommendation would not be the same.
> ...


Depends on when you are going to start having the animals.


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd cut it for hay or mow it, just don't mow it short! If you leave it long, it will shade out any of the shorter grasses coming and letting it go to seed isn't likely to make your stand any better either. Be careful cutting and letting it lay as it will kill whatever is under the windrows if it's very thick. I'd hay it, sell the hay, put the $$$ into fertilizer and/or seed, and go from there.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

How are the weeds? If a lot and not spraying, then I would mow. Is this new planting? If it was I would not make hay with it being thin. If you need to mow, mow high. If you can, put the fertilizer on, or wait until fall but it would strengthen the grass with the fertilizer on, it is real late but give you more feed this fall. I like 1/2 fall, half spring fert if the ground really needs it. Spring gets bulk of the nitrogen....James


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Do as you have stated in you second post, you will need the hay this winter. It should have been fertilized. Are you able to irrigate? go ahead and fertilize after hay is removed. Second cutting before cattle are introduced?

....James


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

If you get cattle this fall you will need hay this winter. As far as putting the organic matter back, your cattle will take care of that.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

If you buy hay your first season you would be adding seed from another farm, may be a good idea or may be not...just a thought, Topside


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

Your fescue is already going to seed. You have said it is thing, so I would wait till the seed matures and then bush-hog it. If you don't need the hay for yourself this winter, I would fertilize the fields. It will make you hay much better next year. If you decide to hay it anyway, and sell some of the hay, put the money back into the field as fertilizer.

When you run cattle on the field, they can't put any more fertilizer back in than they get out of it. Increasing the N,K, & P in your hay before you cut it will make the hay next year much better for your cattle, and they will have much more to return to the field in their manure.

I would wait till Spring for the cattle, and get the seed down on your pasture to correct the "thin" fescue. Bush hog it after the seed matures, wait a bit, and then fertilize it (preferably right before you know it is going to rain, if you can schedule it) About the middle of September bush hog it again if it has grown much.


----------



## ATPFARM (Dec 31, 2012)

Great advice.. thanks guys...:goodjob:


----------

